# cape buffalo bowhunt



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Cape buffalo*

I would suggest the following:
90+ lb recurve
heavy 900gr arrow at 200ft/s
German Kinetic BH
15-20 yrds max
Experienced PH as backup

Regards
Philip


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> I would suggest the following:
> 90+ lb recurve
> heavy 900gr arrow at 200ft/s
> German Kinetic BH
> ...



German Kinetic BH 185 gr or 210 gr (my choice)
...or Muzzy Phantom 200 gr
...or Steelforce 200 gr.



Philip Moolman said:


> Experienced PH as backup


...with 500 Nitro Express:icon_1_lol:


...lots of guts and practice


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I am not an expert on the use of Traditional equipment but I think that you might want to contact RICARDO LONGARIO. He is also on Winners Choice's Hunting Staff and has been the first archer to recieve the Diamond award from SCI for taking all eight bovine species in the world with a longbow.

As far as I know the poundage does not neccisarily have to be as high as when using a compound, but rather the best arrow and broadhead combination is what seems to be of utmost importance. Shots will most likely and should preferably be as close as you can get or are comfortable with getting. Anything between 20 and 30yards should be great.

All the best and congrats on the oppertunity of a lifetime!


----------



## sdpeb1 (Dec 4, 2005)

*buffalo*

That has to be the most challenging of all animals to take with traditional equipment. The stalk would be such an adrenalin rush. I'm trying to line up a spring bow hunt for brown bear here in Alaska. I'll be using a compound bow for that hunt. Some day maybe cape buffalo. Good hunting!!


----------



## gintonic (Jul 22, 2006)

@all

Thanks a lot!!:thumbs_up:clap::clap:

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## smbmd (Jan 31, 2006)

*Buff with bow*

I highly suggest you speak with Ed Schlief from alaska bowhunting supply (www.alaskabowhunting.com) ...He is incredibly knowledgeable with archery(longbow and recurve), and produces one of the best shafts in the world in my opinion, the grizzlystik. He also represents the Silver Flame BH and can tell you exactly wwhat you need. Plus he is a heck of a nice guy.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

A very heavy arrow is key.
1000 grains+

For trad arrows, a good old Zwicky broadhead is hard to beat.

Let us know how your preparations are coming along.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Dont forget to wear good running shoes. You only need to run faster that the PH & tracker.........


----------

